# Cayenne calipers on MK4 R32



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

So i have these Cayenne 6 piston calipers lying around from an earlier project.
Can someone tell me what i need to get them to fit a Mk4 R32?
Offcourse i'm going to have to make myself some custom mounting brackets,but which rotors can i use??
I was thinking about the 365x34 RS4 '08 with custom bells but will this fit under the 18"??
Anyone a better (read: easier







) idea? 
cheers Marc


_Modified by VRSIX- at 9:30 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

The front disc dimensions (diameter/thickness) are 12.99 in./1.26 in. on the new Cayenne, 13.78 in./1.34 in. on the new Cayenne S and 14.49 in./1.42 in. (front) on the new Cayenne Turbo. So do the math to see if the RS4 rotors match up. Stock wheels are 17" for the Cayenne, and 18" for the S and Turbo. Make sure the hubs are the same diameter. How are you going to make carriers to fit?


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

I would take a look at ECS Tuning and see what disks they use with the 6 piston kits. That may help.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Punchdance)*

I believe you can use the OEM R32 rotors with the Cayenne/Touareg/Brembo 6-piston calipers. http://www.H2sport.com can sell you the adapter, or you can buy their whole kit:
http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=213


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_I believe you can use the OEM R32 rotors with the Cayenne/Touareg/Brembo 6-piston calipers. http://www.H2sport.com can sell you the adapter, or you can buy their whole kit:
http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=213

I would second that


----------



## inarisilver78 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I would second that

I would not, cast or alloy adapter brackets http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Good luck with those types of materials for extending your brake system.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (inarisilver78)*

I believe the OEM caliper carrier bracket is cast


----------



## inarisilver78 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_I believe the OEM caliper carrier bracket is cast










It is designed to withstand the forces exerted upon it taking into consideration the weight, braking bias, OE specs of the vehicle. The brackets most companies use are blanks that have multiple areas that can be drilled to fit mulitple types of vehicles, I didn't use the setup I bought from a Big brake company due to that fact and the hardware they used. But as always to each their own, I just want other people to be informed instead of concentrating on the "bling" factor


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (inarisilver78)*

Interesting. Lets leave the brake bias issue out of this thread. For that discussion we can use one of these threads: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...41947
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...94386

I'm curious to know what information you have about the durability of these brackets. The OEM calipers are cast iron, while these Brembo's are aluminum. My understanding was that even though the aluminum has 6 pistons and is much larger, it weighs only a little more than OEM. Also since it is a fixed caliper design without sliding pins, as long as all 6 pistons are working properly and pads are to spec, the load on the caliper bracket should me minimal - ideally zero, except for gravity of course.
I'm all for information, but I'm against FUD (fear uncertainty, doubt) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by phatvw at 2:20 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## inarisilver78 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Interesting. Lets leave the brake bias issue out of this thread. For that discussion we can use one of these threads: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...41947
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...94386

I'm curious to know what information you have about the durability of these brackets. The OEM calipers are cast iron, while these Brembo's are aluminum. My understanding was that even though the aluminum has 6 pistons and is much larger, it weighs only a little more than OEM. Also since it is a fixed caliper design without sliding pins, as long as all 6 pistons are working properly and pads are to spec, the load on the caliper bracket should me minimal - ideally zero, except for gravity of course.
I'm all for information, but I'm against FUD (fear uncertainty, doubt) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by phatvw at 2:20 PM 6-9-2008_


I dont know where you came up with FUD, but heres a







since there are no cookies. 
Now the bracket issue, ideally is unrealistic, since you will always have a factor that is not perfect, wether its old bore seals, corrosion on the slide pin or a rock inbetween pads and pistons, "real life" scenarios are not ideal, hence my argument that a generic bracket that is sold on ebay as "drill to your own specs" is not the ideal bracket to use. On your post you confused me a bit, because I'm not sure if your arguing that the caliper housing is aluminum or if the brackets that most BBK use are aluminum. My argument is this, why use aluminum to extend, essentially, part of your spindle?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (inarisilver78)*


_Quote »_My argument is this, why use aluminum to extend, essentially, part of your spindle?

Ok now that is a really great question. One answer is weight savings. If you can meet the design goals (stresses) with lighter weight material, why not? Also Aluminum is easy to mill which means you don't have the tooling cost of cast-pieces.
I guess it really depends on the quality and workmanship of the bracket. I don't think you can automatically discount all aluminum brackets just because the spindle is cast iron. Lots of race teams use aluminum suspension parts that see much more load than a caliper bracket. Of course you have to do it *right*. An e-bay drill your own does not cut it in my book, but as long as the markings for the drill locations don't lead to stress fissures, and it meets design spec, than who am I to complain?
BTW I didn't come up with FUD


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (inarisilver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inarisilver78* »_ My argument is this, why use aluminum to extend, essentially, part of your spindle?









I'm glad that you pointed it out because I wasen't sure what you meant by your previous responce. 
Are you coming from person experience where you have broken a brkt in a brake kit?
My agreement was that those calipers could certainly fit on his application. As to if the brkt used in that kit is a POS is a different story and a quality issue between that supplier and the customer. 
If you are aluding to Aluminum being a bad material to use for a brkt for your brake system because the "spindle" or "knuckle" is made from Iron, you'd be mistaking. The Aluminum (casted) that OEM's use is very strong, and they make FR and RR knuckles out of aluminum alloys, more common in RR, but the reason you don't see them on the front so often is not strength it's Cost $$$. But we're talking about brake's right (same materials still apply)? 
The advantage to Al is its weight, it is not as stiff as the cast irons used in calipers. The caliper body's actually have to increase in size ~30% larger in high stress areas to equal the stiffness of iron caliper bodies (this is easily seen often in the bridge of floating calipers). 
Both caliper and brkts are both made from aluminum and cast iron. Most (leaving room for the unknown) OEM brembo supplied caliper's are aluminum and that means the ear's of the caliper's brkt too. 
As for corrosion between Al caliper brkt and Iron knuckles, popular method for OEM's is to use a geo-met coated/painted steel washer, or similar anti-corrosion coating, depending on cost $$$.
The load on the brkt is certainly not zero. If you thought about it again I think you would realize. It is the only component providing a reaction force for brake torque from your caliper, same difference where friction is the only reaction force between the tire and the ground to provide brake torque. Further more the brkt would have to equal the force provided from the caliper in the form of a moment. Since the caliper has the larger arm further from wheel center, the brkt would have to hold a larger force. 
Bottom line... Aluminum is a perfectly fine material to use as a caliper brkt adapter if you have experience or do you homework. If its an Ebay special, I personally wouldn't trust it, but than again I design brakes.


----------



## inarisilver78 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I'm glad that you pointed it out because I wasen't sure what you meant by your previous responce. 
Are you coming from person experience where you have broken a brkt in a brake kit?
My agreement was that those calipers could certainly fit on his application. As to if the brkt used in that kit is a POS is a different story and a quality issue between that supplier and the customer. 
If you are aluding to Aluminum being a bad material to use for a brkt for your brake system because the "spindle" or "knuckle" is made from Iron, you'd be mistaking. The Aluminum (casted) that OEM's use is very strong, and they make FR and RR knuckles out of aluminum alloys, more common in RR, but the reason you don't see them on the front so often is not strength it's Cost $$$. But we're talking about brake's right (same materials still apply)? 
The advantage to Al is its weight, it is not as stiff as the cast irons used in calipers. The caliper body's actually have to increase in size ~30% larger in high stress areas to equal the stiffness of iron caliper bodies (this is easily seen often in the bridge of floating calipers). 
Both caliper and brkts are both made from aluminum and cast iron. Most (leaving room for the unknown) OEM brembo supplied caliper's are aluminum and that means the ear's of the caliper's brkt too. 
As for corrosion between Al caliper brkt and Iron knuckles, popular method for OEM's is to use a geo-met coated/painted steel washer, or similar anti-corrosion coating, depending on cost $$$.
The load on the brkt is certainly not zero. If you thought about it again I think you would realize. It is the only component providing a reaction force for brake torque from your caliper, same difference where friction is the only reaction force between the tire and the ground to provide brake torque. Further more the brkt would have to equal the force provided from the caliper in the form of a moment. Since the caliper has the larger arm further from wheel center, the brkt would have to hold a larger force. 
Bottom line... Aluminum is a perfectly fine material to use as a caliper brkt adapter if you have experience or do you homework. If its an Ebay special, I personally wouldn't trust it, but than again I design brakes.


Thanks for your insight, but I personally will never agree that aluminum is a good idea for a bracket that holds a caliper in place. You mention cost quite a bit, and that is the SOLE reason aluminum is used instead of machining a piece in steel. You can explain all day about how aluminum is the greatest thing to use, but none of my cars will have a piece of aluminum, regardless of grade holding my caliper in place. Weight is another factor in using AL, but who the hell would sacrifice perhaps a pound, for their life? Yup I forgot this is the vortex, we ALL know it ALL. I'm pretty amazed that you would say a CAST piece is as strong as a machined piece, but you do design brakes....right?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
The load on the brkt is certainly not zero. If you thought about it again I think you would realize.


You're absolutely right - I thought about it again.
Nice picture. So what is wrong with the bracket in the picture? Doesn't look bent?
Is that clearcoat on the wheel peeling or are those scratches from the caliper hitting?



_Modified by phatvw at 8:18 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## inarisilver78 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
You're absolutely right - I thought about it again.
Nice picture. So what is wrong with the bracket in the picture? Doesn't look bent?
Is that clearcoat on the wheel peeling or are those scratches from the caliper hitting?
_Modified by phatvw at 8:18 PM 6-9-2008_

The best part of dealing with people indirectly is that you can't help them realize how ignorant their remarks are. The internet has allowed people to make anything the "truth".
The bracket is just fine...why? Because its machined out of steel, and will last until someone pushes the car beyond its limits and they most probably die, not due to brake failure, or a caliper pulling hardware through that AL bracket, but because the driver pushed beyond his/her limits. I have rode/driver in a car with this setup, I won't accept people saying that subpar materials are "ok" because the industry has made it common, make your parts out of playdo, in the end, its your butt that is sacrificed.


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Is that clearcoat on the wheel peeling or are those scratches from the caliper hitting?
_Modified by phatvw at 8:18 PM 6-9-2008_

Most adults can admit when they are wrong or when someone proves to them that their ideas are incorrect, but the U.S. has become infested with ignorance. Instead of just asking about the picture politely since you know NOTHING about it, you do whats easiest. You insult and what does that get you? I treat you like most ignorant people I encounter, I turn Barney on you, and break it down so that even you can understand.







Maybe this picture will help CLARIFY, since I am 100% sure you know NOTHING about the setup I have pictured. If you want to be civil, show some damm common courtesy. The OP is asking for help, not some uneducated, "I read it on ECS's website" crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









And yes thats a 15 inch Sebring, please show me someone else who has done this?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (inarisilver78)*

Sorry you were offended by my post.

Since our posts are probably not helping the original poster, I'll end the thread.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (inarisilver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inarisilver78* »_
Thanks for your insight, but I personally will never agree that aluminum is a good idea for a bracket that holds a caliper in place. You mention cost quite a bit, and that is the SOLE reason aluminum is used instead of machining a piece in steel. You can explain all day about how aluminum is the greatest thing to use, but none of my cars will have a piece of aluminum, regardless of grade holding my caliper in place. Weight is another factor in using AL, but who the hell would sacrifice perhaps a pound, for their life? Yup I forgot this is the vortex, we ALL know it ALL. I'm pretty amazed that you would say a CAST piece is as strong as a machined piece, but you do design brakes....right?

















I think you may want to venture into the lovely world of material properties a little bit more. There are plenty of Aluminums which are stronger than steel, and vise versa (they are alloys for a reason). 
You should reread what I wrote, Aluminum is NOT cheaper than steel (this is the reason why you wouldn't see Al FR knuckles often), but easier to machine than high grade steels. The strength of the Al vs Steels used by OEM's is very similar in strength, but not stiffness. 
I'm not hear to convince you to use Aluminum, your entitled to your own opinion. If using steels make you sleep better at night more power to you, but picking low grade steels is just as foolish and risky than picking random aluminums. In either case you should understand the forces endured by your braking habits, and than understand the types of materials and geometry used to make brkts. 
I only mention cost to allow you to understand the design choices of FR knuckle materials.
If your front knuckle was Aluminum, and your calipers where aluminum, would you still feel that you had to use a steel brkt?
Remember in OEM application and even in professional aftermarket applications the parts used are vigoriously tested in durabililty testing where they are pushed until they break. We are talking about brakes here, if they don't work, lives are at risk. If it wasen't safe, we wouldn't do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

